# Outdoor fitness



## Leona1225 (Apr 21, 2010)

With the weather starting to get nicer I'm wondering if anyone might know of any running clubs/groups, group training or bootcamp-type classes around the center of Athens?


----------



## DavidG (May 6, 2009)

Hi Leona

There are a few outdoor things to do are you in the centre?? If so there is the Athens lawn tennis club next to the temple of Zeus.. ive seen people running around the top of the old stadium when i was exploring the park behind it and a friend of mine goes to a boot camp on saturdays near philipapoo sorry about the spelling. Hope this helps....

David


----------

